# 2 Gobblers in under 4 hours!



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Hunted with my boy Tyler (17yr. old) on Sat. opening day of youth hunt. He shot a jake by 8:30 am. It was the last bird in a flock of 15 birds. Yes I said flock, man its been a cold spring! That is his 3rd gobbler (he has also harvested 3 deer). 16pounds 4in. beard. 
Went out to exact same blind and shot 3 yr old. gobbler at sunrise. 21 lb. 11 1/2 in beard 1 3/8 in spur. Called him in with hard cutting on a slate, then the silent treatment. Second biggest bird i've taken.
Now I need to try and get the 12 yr. old girl her second turkey!
All this action happend back north in Huron county. Glad I skipped camp down south this year!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I'm assuming private land...whereabouts in the county? Been seeing more and more in Monroeville these days.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to you!


----------



## ALdeerhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent. Always great to hunt with the kids.
ALdeerhunter


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice harvest - Congratulations to all !


----------

